
Reddit turns 15: The dramatic moments that shaped the internet's front page - imheretolearn
https://mashable.com/article/reddit-history-15th-anniversary/
======
nabla9
Reddit was really cool then. Lots of audience came from the Usenet (c.l.l) and
/. u/paulgraham was active and feisty getting into shitty arguments just like
everybody else.

Do I remember it correctly? Did Paul Graham get caught having sock puppet in
discussion? I tried to google it but I can't get find the discussion.

